# Teaching Job Advice Needed!



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I am new to this site. I had hoped to secure a teaching job for September 2012 but unfortunately I think that I have left it too late for this academic year. 
I have applied for a few jobs and am awaiting responses. Has anybody underwent the interview process and has questions that they would be willing to share? Please PM if you have.

I really hope to get out to Dubai as I think it would be an amazing experience! 
Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunshine28 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am new to this site. I had hoped to secure a teaching job for September 2012 but unfortunately I think that I have left it too late for this academic year.
> I have applied for a few jobs and am awaiting responses. Has anybody underwent the interview process and has questions that they would be willing to share? Please PM if you have.
> 
> ...


Hiya sunshine, its never too late! This is dubai! What do you teach, are you primary our secondary? How many years experience do you have?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunshine28 said:


> underwent the interview process...


Do you mean undergone the interview process?


----------



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> Do you mean undergone the interview process?


Ha, yes I meant 'undergone' the interview process and not 'underwent' - I'm terrible on text/facebook/forum - I think because I spend so much time marking and looking at redrafts I don't ever check my own written work! (I do thoroughly check my covering letter/CV though)

I'm a primary teacher.


----------



## bmai (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,
I also have a teaching question. I am currently considering moving to Dubai for my husband's job. I am a teacher in the US (masters degree in elem ed with 8 yrs experience)- but am currently staying at home with my two small children. If I decide that I want to work in Dubai in 2013-2014 school year, will I receive the same salary and benefits that teachers get who are recruited from abroad (ie housing, signing bonus, etc?)?

I would apply to teach in one of the American schools in the hopes of getting tuition for my kids covered...

Thanks!


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

bmai said:


> Hi,
> I also have a teaching question. I am currently considering moving to Dubai for my husband's job. I am a teacher in the US (masters degree in elem ed with 8 yrs experience)- but am currently staying at home with my two small children. If I decide that I want to work in Dubai in 2013-2014 school year, will I receive the same salary and benefits that teachers get who are recruited from abroad (ie housing, signing bonus, etc?)?
> 
> I would apply to teach in one of the American schools in the hopes of getting tuition for my kids covered...
> ...


I believe from what I have read you would not get the full package. Many people have written that the housing, relocation, and flight were not given. It is assumed that you get those benefits from your spouses package.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunshine28 said:


> Ha, yes I meant 'undergone' the interview process and not 'underwent' - I'm terrible on text/facebook/forum - I think because I spend so much time marking and looking at redrafts I don't ever check my own written work! (I do thoroughly check my covering letter/CV though)
> 
> I'm a primary teacher.


what year do you teach?


----------



## bmai (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks nyanda- that's what I was afraid of! Although I wonder if I could negotiate somewhat since my husband's job is not paying our full housing or tickets home- we are getting a subsidy but it will most likely only cover about 1/2-2/3 of the costs...
Seems like in the very least the salary should be more considering the school doesn't have to pay all of the extras- it would be fair that way at least imo...


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

bmai said:


> Thanks nyanda- that's what I was afraid of! Although I wonder if I could negotiate somewhat since my husband's job is not paying our full housing or tickets home- we are getting a subsidy but it will most likely only cover about 1/2-2/3 of the costs...
> Seems like in the very least the salary should be more considering the school doesn't have to pay all of the extras- it would be fair that way at least imo...


All you can do is ask.


----------



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> what year do you teach?


I've taught at all stages Primary 1-7 or key stage 1 and 2 English equivalent. 
Love teaching primary 1 and the middle primary which I'm currently teaching at.
Would be keen to teach at any stage though - as I type this I'm looking out of my window in Scotland at rain!!!!!!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunshine28 said:


> I've taught at all stages Primary 1-7 or key stage 1 and 2 English equivalent.
> Love teaching primary 1 and the middle primary which I'm currently teaching at.
> Would be keen to teach at any stage though - as I type this I'm looking out of my window in Scotland at rain!!!!!!


Eek! Well when you can, pm me


----------



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sunshine28 said:


> I've taught at all stages Primary 1-7 or key stage 1 and 2 English equivalent.
> Love teaching primary 1 and the middle primary which I'm currently teaching at.
> Would be keen to teach at any stage though - as I type this I'm looking out of my window in Scotland at rain!!!!!!


Hi Pink Fairie, I've tried to PM you but don't know if I've been successful or not. The message appears to have disappeared from my inbox  I only joined today and have tried to make worthwhile posts to allow me to PM.
Anyway hope it got to you!
Sunshine


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

bmai said:


> Thanks nyanda- that's what I was afraid of! Although I wonder if I could negotiate somewhat since my husband's job is not paying our full housing or tickets home- we are getting a subsidy but it will most likely only cover about 1/2-2/3 of the costs...
> Seems like in the very least the salary should be more considering the school doesn't have to pay all of the extras- it would be fair that way at least imo...


Hiya - we are going over with my husband - I am not getting any of the benefits (other than one subsidised child space) nor am I getting any more salary! However, you can ask - it never hurts and it depends how desperately they need to fill the space and your specialism xxx


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi bmai,

How did you go with that? I too am teaching at the same school as my wife. Unfortunately most schools won't be bargaining too much as they've probably got a que a mile long of teachers that would take the job. We tried to negotiate some extras as we were saving the school one lot of accommodation, etc, but got nowhere other than an increased relocation and shipment allowance. Principal did mention trying to find work at different schools as an option as sometimes, you may be able to double up on the flights and accom. Allowances (though this is not technically legal, he mentioned that some employers don't bother checking). The draw back would be that, as a resident of the UAE, you salary bracket may actually be lower than someone who's employed from OS. Weird, I know but that's how it was explained to us.


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi sunshine, am also in rainy Scotland and am coming to Dubai in August to start teaching job. I had 3 interviews and got offered 2 of them, if you are single you'll have no problem, I'm married with a child and that's why I missed out on the other job! They don't want to pay the benefits they advertise! Anyway interview questions pretty standard; all very keen to know about assessment and you need to know terms from English national curriculum as that's what the British schools mainly use. Gen up on how you implement assessment for learning and are creative/ use active learning and challenge able pupils. Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

mrsm said:


> Hi sunshine, am also in rainy Scotland and am coming to Dubai in August to start teaching job. I had 3 interviews and got offered 2 of them, if you are single you'll have no problem, I'm married with a child and that's why I missed out on the other job! They don't want to pay the benefits they advertise! Anyway interview questions pretty standard; all very keen to know about assessment and you need to know terms from English national curriculum as that's what the British schools mainly use. Gen up on how you implement assessment for learning and are creative/ use active learning and challenge able pupils. Good luck!


Thanks so much for your advice - I appreciate it as I'm still looking for a position.


----------



## bquisenberry (Jul 1, 2012)

I am new to this forum. My husband may be relocated this Fall and we will be visiting in July. I have a ton of questions...here's a few...
Is it too late to get a teaching job or even teaching assistant jobs? Can you negotiate salary since husband's job will pay for housing? 
I would even substitute or tutor.
I'm a native Texan living in Florida...anyone with similar background and would want to meet up for lunch or drinks so I can ask more questions...we will be there from July 13-18th. Let me know. Thanks, Beth


----------



## shadedrose (Jul 5, 2012)

I am new to this forum. I'm a teacher, too, and wondering if it is too late to apply for a job in schools here. 

My family is moving, so am I. I have a very good job in Saudi Arabia and I'm even getting promoted!  , but moving to Dubai will be a great experience, I hope. I am actually visiting right now and staying in Sharjah.

What do you guys recommend? I have taught at primary as well as secondary level.


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

What curriculum do you teach? If it is UK gems are advertising positions at the silicon oasis school for primary, look at their website or the tes website, that gets updated daily.


----------



## shadedrose (Jul 5, 2012)

I've taught both British and American curricula but I'm more experienced in British. I did visit Gems, but I haven't visited TES yet. Thanks a lot. I'll let you know what happens.


----------

